# paying overtime or time off



## chopperlot (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no probs paying overtime, but half my crew wants money the other wants time off. Prob is we can not work with half a crew. Trying to keep all the boy,s happy.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Aug 2, 2010)

Also, check your labor laws. If they aren't exempt from overtime, it's entirely possible that they can't waive their rights to overtime. 

Not-so-hypothetical situation: Employees work 80 hours one week, get the next week off, make $1000 for 80 hours of some pretty menial work. Everybody was happy. 

Then an ex employee figures out that under the law, they were entitled to overtime, complains to department of labor. DoL hands employer a bill for over $100,000 in back overtime. From that day forward, everybody makes minimum wage and only works 40 hours in any given week. Employees not so happy any more, and employer downright pissed at the situation.


----------



## ducaticorse (Aug 2, 2010)

taxmantoo said:


> Also, check your labor laws. If they aren't exempt from overtime, it's entirely possible that they can't waive their rights to overtime.
> 
> Not-so-hypothetical situation: Employees work 80 hours one week, get the next week off, make $1000 for 80 hours of some pretty menial work. Everybody was happy.
> 
> Then an ex employee figures out that under the law, they were entitled to overtime, complains to department of labor. DoL hands employer a bill for over $100,000 in back overtime. From that day forward, everybody makes minimum wage and only works 40 hours in any given week. Employees not so happy any more, and employer downright pissed at the situation.



What he said, you have to adhere to local labor laws regardless of what your agreement is with your employees. All it takes is one disgruntled x to ruin everything. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 4, 2010)

I think you are better to pay out your overtime on every paycheque. I've been with companies that allowed people to bank overtime, which ended up as thousands of dollars worth of unfunded liability on the books.


----------

